# Golden gate bridge sinking



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Update: Coast Guard, partners continue to search for possible persons in the water off of Golden Gate Bridge

Is that an albin vega?


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

It's a Cal 2-29.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn, a young man in his mid-20s, bound for Hawaii "and beyond", never even made it out of the Golden Gate...

Timing of the departure seems a bit weird. Max Ebb at the GG was around 2100, and the Flood peaked around 0300, EPIRB was triggered about an hour later. One would presume he might have wanted to ride the ebb out, but why a departure for such a trip in the evening, why not wait until the following AM? Slack tide followed by the next ebb would have come around 0500...

Pure speculation, of course... Damn, this is turning out to be a really, REALLY bad year for offshore voyagers...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Damn, this is turning out to be a really, REALLY bad year for offshore voyagers...


Indeed, a better time has never been then to be a self rescue person.


----------

